# Best Recording Software?



## Inepsy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey y'all,

I'm looking to get back into home recording and was wondering which recording software everyone thought was the best, and what you think I'll need to start recording in terms of hardware (microphones, cables, etc). I was just gonna grab some software and microphone and get to it, but I just wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions first.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

"Best" is subjective - you'll get lots of "this is what I use" instead, as most people haven't tried every available choice to compare.

Here's what I use: Focusrite Scarlett 8i6. Reaper for DAW. For mic'ing acoustic guitar and mandolin: Behringer B-5 mic.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> "Best" is subjective - you'll get lots of "this is what I use" instead, as most people haven't tried every available choice to compare. *Reaper* for DAW.


Ditto for the Reaper. At $60, you cant go wrong. Also a lot of help at http://www.reaper.fm/download.php if you get stuck.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Bagpipe is right: best is subjective. Here's my stab at it.

Like everything, what's your budget, what's your purpose, and how far down the rabbit-hole do you want to get?

Industry standard: Pro Tools.
Mac Favoured: Logic (also what I use).
What I use on PC cuz it's what I learned/had available to me: Cubase.

As for gear, I'd start with really basic stuff unless you're really going headlong/have a lumpsome to spend: 
- USB i/o interface: I'm liking my MOTU Microbook, but there's better and worse available. Sound cards are also something to consider if you're going mobile or have a pc tower (tend to be cheap too).
- Basic condenser mic: I favour the Behringer C-2 set quite often actually, but there is a plethora out there
- Basic dynamic mic: industry standard SM57/58 are a good start, many more available depending on what you're doing.
- Other stuff: cables, stands, headphones/monitors
There's ways to do it cheaper too though but I don't have any experience with it: USB mic --> software --> youtube, done.

Again, budget and purpose are huge factors to help shape people's answers, I would think.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The "Best" will cost you tons of $$$. Like everyone said, depends on what you're doing, how much you want to spend. I use Reaper as my DAW into a Tascam US1641 as the A/D converter for recording band rehearsal. Allows me to use multiple mics/inputs. For mics, there's already mentioned Shure sm57/58 for dynamics and lots of condenser mics from Behringers to Audio Technica mics like the 20/20.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

reaper works for me......i picked up a m audio fastrack ultra 8R here on the board. it came with pro-tools LE. i was excited until i found the protools LE software would only allow me to record 2 tracks at a time......

i did some searching and came across reaper..........only 60 bucks ,free unlimited use (full featured) trial version...... it works very well for my needs, but i must say that i have little to no experience with other recording software other than goldwave which i use as an external editor with reaper.

good luck and have fun.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like logic with an 8 xlr in interface. I bought a cad set for mics (7). I took 2x4hr sessions with mr Alexander in Vaughan area of Toronto and I've never looked back. $1000 for a used MacBook Pro and about $500 in mics and the interface as $200 used (art tubefire 8). Sounds amazing. 

If you've got an iPhone for $35 you can buy te Tascam IM2 mic and GarageBand and do recordings that will really supervise yourself. It's 8 tracks with sequencers. Best $4 you'll ever spend for songwriting.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I also recommend Reaper but if you're not into using VSTIs (virtual instruments) I'd also recommend Audacity. It's cross platform and will record up to 16 tracks plus it's free. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
As far as mics, I've got a Sennheiser 421 that has a bass rolloff which can come in handy for acoustic guitar and as the others have mentioned you can't go wrong with Shure sm57s and 58s. Good luck with your recordings and once you get into it more don't be afraid to post a link to some of your songs.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I know nothing about recording or almost nothing but the guys in this video do. It's an interesting watch and they talk about microphones. Is there a lot of difference and are the expensive ones really that good? Have a listen for yourself.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYTlN6wjcvQ


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> I also recommend Reaper but if you're not into using VSTIs (virtual instruments) I'd also recommend Audacity. It's cross platform and will record up to 16 tracks plus it's free. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


i second that.
audacity is very simple, not a lot of complications to get in the way.
it has taken the place of a tape deck or 4 track for me.
for everything else, i use reaper-
it might not be "the best" but its cheap,
it does everything i need it to and more,
and most importantly,
it works with a minimum of frustration.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been using Presonus Studio One for the past 6 months or so, liking it so far! I've also used Reaper in the past and it's great as well. Studio One just seems a little more professional than Reaper for reasons I can't clearly explain. lol


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

I use Ableton... I know it's overkill only for recording, but it's the only one I feel comfortable with so far and for 100$ it's worth it.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I am using a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 into Cubase Elements LE6 (which came with the 2i2). I record onto a 3.5 year old windows laptop, and so far I've been happy with the results. I bought the Scarlett Studio package (which included headphones and a condenser mic in addition to the 2i2) for $200 when I was last in the U.S.A.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Mac or PC?

If you're on a Mac you can get back in to it using GarageBand. Assuming you have iLife, you already have GarageBand. And your Mac's line in will suit you just fine to kick the tires -- no more money to spend. If you don't have the iLife suite, you can download it from the Apple App Store for free.

If you like what's happening Logic is without a doubt the best bang-for-your-buck software you'll find for Mac. Not only is it a great program, the $200 it costs buys a metric TON of samples and VST instruments and plugins that are stellar. Nothing comes close to what you can get for your money here.

For hardware, I lean towards Apogee, but if that's too much scratch for you M-Audio and Presonus make more affordable options. Set your budget and buy what you can with that.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

iaresee said:


> Mac or PC?
> 
> If you're on a Mac you can get back in to it using GarageBand. Assuming you have iLife, you already have GarageBand. And your Mac's line in will suit you just fine to kick the tires -- no more money to spend. If you don't have the iLife suite, you can download it from the Apple App Store for free.


I love Garageband...so easy and fun to use and I get great sounding recordings from it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

doriangrey said:


> I love Garageband...so easy and fun to use and I get great sounding recordings from it...


I've been using it instead of Logic with my kids this holiday. They're recording their silly songs. It's nice. Straightforward but just enough to get your own sound in to your recordings. The six year old can navigate it pretty well.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought to resurrect this thread as it's about 6 years old now and a lot has changed. Currently, I'm using Cubase LE 9.0 as it came free with my Audient interface. One of the problems I'm encountering is the use of third party VST's. For some reason, after recording a track using them, they tend not to load with the program and have to be loaded manually each time the project gets opened. 

At this point, I'm sort of thinking of changing to another platform and according to this thread, Reaper seems to be the one to use. I come from the 4-track cassette recording world where everything was simple and straight forward to use, record something and ping pong tracks. Using Cubase is a major learning curve and I would prefer something a little easier to work with but still supports VST's.

Should I just forego trying a bunch of others and shell out the $60 for Reaper? Is it easy (easier) to use than Cubase?


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

jimsz said:


> I thought to resurrect this thread as it's about 6 years old now and a lot has changed. Currently, I'm using Cubase LE 9.0 as it came free with my Audient interface. One of the problems I'm encountering is the use of third party VST's. For some reason, after recording a track using them, they tend not to load with the program and have to be loaded manually each time the project gets opened.
> 
> At this point, I'm sort of thinking of changing to another platform and according to this thread, Reaper seems to be the one to use. I come from the 4-track cassette recording world where everything was simple and straight forward to use, record something and ping pong tracks. Using Cubase is a major learning curve and I would prefer something a little easier to work with but still supports VST's.
> 
> Should I just forego trying a bunch of others and shell out the $60 for Reaper? Is it easy (easier) to use than Cubase?


I would, Reaper is a great tool for the price. I used to use cubase long ago, and it was great. But when it came time to upgrade, I couldn't justify the price, so went to Reaper and it has done me fine. Plus there are great videos on their site to get you started. In fact, check out some of those videos before you buy, and download and use for free limited use. It will grow on you.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

i have perfect video for you:





have fun 
hope it helps


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Still happily using Garageband, and a Blue Yeti mic.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

bigboki said:


> i have perfect video for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was interesting just how similar each method soinded.

I’m tracking guitar direct for a big band project today. I think I may revisit my Joyo American Sound for the track.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

jimsz said:


> I thought to resurrect this thread as it's about 6 years old now and a lot has changed. Currently, I'm using Cubase LE 9.0 as it came free with my Audient interface. One of the problems I'm encountering is the use of third party VST's. For some reason, after recording a track using them, they tend not to load with the program and have to be loaded manually each time the project gets opened.
> 
> At this point, I'm sort of thinking of changing to another platform and according to this thread, Reaper seems to be the one to use. I come from the 4-track cassette recording world where everything was simple and straight forward to use, record something and ping pong tracks. Using Cubase is a major learning curve and I would prefer something a little easier to work with but still supports VST's.
> 
> Should I just forego trying a bunch of others and shell out the $60 for Reaper? Is it easy (easier) to use than Cubase?


It's free to try Reaper for as long as you need. So try it as long as you need to and if you decide to go with it, pay the $60.

Can't lose.

Also the Reaper VST's that come installed are great. You would never need to use any others.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Also the Reaper VST's that come installed are great. You would never need to use any others.


I found for the work I do, I really need better piano, drum, & bass VSTs. I use Addictive Drums and Addictive Keys from XLN, and the bass sounds from Garritan. Still looking for a better upright bass sound though.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlin said:


> I found for the work I do, I really need better piano, drum, & bass VSTs. I use Addictive Drums and Addictive Keys from XLN, and the bass sounds from Garritan. Still looking for a better upright bass sound though.


Sorry by VST I mean compressors, EQ's etc. Not virtual instruments.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Sorry by VST I mean compressors, EQ's etc. Not virtual instruments.


On that point, I agree with you. I have a couple of extra reverbs I like, but ReaEQ, ReaTune, ReaPitch, and ReaComp all see action in my projects. I’m fortunate too in having the VST and DX effects from Sony that came with Soundforge.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Downloaded Reaper today and watched a number of the videos. I'm impressed, it literally set itself up with the interface and midi keyboard, then I spent much of day loading it up with vst's. I already like this better than Cubase and how easy it is to operate. Looks like a keeper.

Bye-bye Cubase.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Have ProTools LE. Never use it anymore. Always in GarageBand despite limitations. So GB/Logic looks best to me for a non-pro.


----------

